
Protecting against spam by receiving more spam - gehaxelt
https://0day.work/protecting-against-spam-by-receiving-more-spam/
======
CarolineW
I've been using this technique for several years now, making sure that my
honey-pot addresses are widely available. Any email that matches a whitelist
gets through immediately. Anything that matches my blacklist goes straight to
spam.

Everything else is put through a comparison filter that looks to see if it's
similar to something that's been blacklisted. If so, to goes in the spam
folder.

If something is then still unclassified it goes through a Bayesian filter
trained on the explicitly black/white messages, and prioritised accordingly.
Anything that's closer to black than white gets delayed a day or two, anything
that's nearly white goes in my inbox.

Works a treat, and in my experience, even with only a comparatively small
amount of email, it beats the gmail filters, because it's trained on _my_
data.

